# semmonen (?)



## japanilainen

Hei!

I hear this word, approximately "semmonen" or "kemmonen" a lot in a café, uttered by a customer. 

As in, "semmonen kahvi" (?)

Have I heard it right? Can you guys tell me what this word exactly is, and what this means? I would very much love to use it too 

Thank you so much!


----------



## sakvaka

It means the same as "sellainen" (such a), but belongs to spoken language. Finns use this word a lot when trying to explain things.  

_EDIT: Yes, it's "semmo(i)nen"_.


----------



## japanilainen

Kiitos semmosta vastausta!


----------



## japanilainen

Could you give me one example phrase where you could use "semmonen" at a cafe?

Can I say

"Otan semmonen sämpylän"?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

japanilainen said:


> "Otan semmonen sämpylän"?


The correct inflected form of the word would be _semmo*is*en_ in your sentence. You'll be understood if you say that, but it is a better idea to say: _Otan *yhden* sämpylän._

GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Well, I think it sounds good and very correct (at least common) when the bun is a special one, eg. filled with some special ingredients that you want.

_Otan semmosen kanasämpylän._

And as GOM said, in speech those diphtongs are often straightened up.


----------



## japanilainen

_Kiitos molemmille!_


----------

